# Pesco power packs, heads and motors specs



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Setting up a data base for all PESCO power packs. Also a database for pump heads and motors that can be matched.

The following information is needed:

MODEL # (if power packs, provide specs for gears and motor)
HP
RPM
VOLTS
AMPS,
DUTY CYCLE
GPM
WEIGHT
GEAR TYPE
SPEC#
ORDER #

Those that provide information will be given a copy of the data base. 

You give me the specs for a pumps/motors/power packs, that you currently use on your ride, I send you the entire list. 

You send a scan or copies of an PESCO manual, you get the list.

This information will not be put on the Internet at this time.

I already have 22 items listed. I must be able to verify the info you send. A PIC, scan or photo copy of the tag, or a scan of the book or manual you are using.

Do not post your info here in the forum, unless it is already posted elsewhere. 

REGARDING Ebay and model #, 
I already have many specs numbers, I can only accept numbers that are not already in the database.


email me or PM
[email protected]

I first started using PESCOs in the 70's. If you need proof I already have specs, let me know. If you want the list, you gotta put in.




Last edited by Hydros at Jun 9 2003, 08:38 PM


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

A little taste:
Pesco: power pack
Model# IE-?2?-F
1000 PSI
2.75 GPM
195 AMPS
CONT duty


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Also starting to make a database for non-PESCOS numbers. 

We have some model numbers for a few of the following and would like to add more: 
EEMCO, 
STRATOPOWER, 
DELCO,
VICKERS,
and
LAMB,
JACK AND HEINTZ,
CLAYTON,
NEWYORK AIR BRAKE,
BILL JACK SCIENTIFIC CO.
ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING,

and any others you can find. Prefer power packs with at least 800 PSI and 1.0 GPM minimum output for PESCO and non PESCOs.

Looks like another six numbers added to the PESCO database. 

In the future, if you ever find numbers or specs, PM me anytime, or send an email, as I will always be looking to add more info.

[email protected]


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

no comment :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Come on OGCaddy, now, break down, and give em up. 
Sooner or later, I'm gonna have something you're gonna want. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Bump to the front.

Looks like some nice info coming in, anyone else?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ragtopking (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Oct 18 2003, 06:40 AM
> *Bump to the front.
> 
> Looks like some nice info coming in, anyone else?*


 Hello Tony,

Would be nice to get the spec info along with the pictures (top, side and bottoms) of the power pack unit. It would probably be nice to do the same for the directional valves, Aircraft cyclinders (Dumb dumbs, saw tooths, elephant legs...) and slow downs too. For the power pac unit you might want to include power pac part numbers, pump part number, motor part number, specs on motor and specs on pump head. Since alot of old school interchanged Aircraft pumpheads and motors to create a custom pump with more PSI, GPM and RPM's. You might also want to include port sizes on pumpheads and power connection (post vs cannon power) on the motor with sizes. Tony I agree, this information should ONLY be kept for those who contribute and are COMMITTED to using the OG Aircraft set-ups.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Jun 17 2003, 08:48 AM
> *no comment :biggrin:*


 ahhhhh you sell out :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Oct 18 2003, 01:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Oct 18 2003, 01:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ogcaddy_@Jun 17 2003, 08:48 AM
> *no comment   :biggrin:*


ahhhhh you sell out :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Not really selling out, but I am working on a site that is dedicated to aircraft hydraulics and only aircraft hydraulics. No junk, the only parts I am interested in putting on this site is the parts that have been used in lowriders. I have seen pumps posted elsewhere that are junk, and simply were not used on lowriders EVER. basically the site I am doing will explain why lowriding is a lifestyle and not some weekend hobby, and it will feature some interviews with some major players in the lowriding world. 


My site will deal with more than just aircraft hydraulics, it will have pics and info on other early hydraulic setups including the ever popular "tail gate" pump. 

And of course there will be a timeline of the different wheels that were used in lowriding.

And also a section on old school stereo systems, color bars, reverb units like the Vibrasonic, record and 8 track players used in cars.

I will be going to CA next year to talk to some old school lowriders.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtopking+Oct 18 2003, 09:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ragtopking @ Oct 18 2003, 09:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Hydros_@Oct 18 2003, 06:40 AM
> *Bump to the front.
> 
> Looks like some nice info coming in, anyone else?*


Hello Tony,

Would be nice to get the spec info along with the pictures (top, side and bottoms) of the power pack unit. It would probably be nice to do the same for the directional valves, Aircraft cyclinders (Dumb dumbs, saw tooths, elephant legs...) and slow downs too. For the power pac unit you might want to include power pac part numbers, pump part number, motor part number, specs on motor and specs on pump head. Since alot of old school interchanged Aircraft pumpheads and motors to create a custom pump with more PSI, GPM and RPM's. You might also want to include port sizes on pumpheads and power connection (post vs cannon power) on the motor with sizes. Tony I agree, this information should ONLY be kept for those who contribute and are COMMITTED to using the OG Aircraft set-ups.[/b][/quote]
I got way too many projects going at one time. 

I too have considered using different motor/pump combos. You have a few ideas I never considered. MAN thats too much works for little O'ME

Also I want to geta database for all those lookalike square dumps out there. 

A Data base I'm making (without some info I can't share) can't be for everyone just yet. 

Stay turned for the database of wholesale aircraft pump and dump suppliers willing to sell to lowriders, :0 (just kidding) :cheesy:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

OG hit me up on info for the 8 track players. I found a nice website on those and maybe I can give some input too.

I have a few in storage. Some of those players and tapes are worth some $ Did you know there was even a record player for cars?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Oct 18 2003, 02:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Oct 18 2003, 02:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really selling out, but I am working on a site that is dedicated to aircraft hydraulics and only aircraft hydraulics. No junk, the only parts I am interested in putting on this site is the parts that have been used in lowriders. I have seen pumps posted elsewhere that are junk, and simply were not used on lowriders EVER. basically the site I am doing will explain why lowriding is a lifestyle and not some weekend hobby, and it will feature some interviews with some major players in the lowriding world. 


My site will deal with more than just aircraft hydraulics, it will have pics and info on other early hydraulic setups including the ever popular "tail gate" pump. 

And of course there will be a timeline of the different wheels that were used in lowriding.

And also a section on old school stereo systems, color bars, reverb units like the Vibrasonic, record and 8 track players used in cars.

I will be going to CA next year to talk to some old school lowriders.[/b][/quote]
thats tru i feel ya but good luck with it man


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Oct 18 2003, 03:42 PM
> *OG hit me up on info for the 8 track players. I found a nice website on those and maybe I can give some input too.
> 
> I have a few in storage. Some of those players and tapes are worth some $ Did you know there was even a record player for cars?
> ...


 I remember the 45 players that held a stack of 45's. Sears had some nice ones. The bottom loading ones were cool. I also will have some info and pics of the "wonder bar" radio. 


I almost bought a Rivi a few months back that had one in it, with the foot switch.


----------



## ragtopking (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Oct 18 2003, 02:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Oct 18 2003, 02:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Hydros_@Oct 18 2003, 03:42 PM
> *OG hit me up on info for the 8 track players. I found a nice website on those and maybe I can give some input too.
> 
> I have a few in storage.  Some of those players and tapes are worth some $  Did you know there was even a record player for cars?
> ...


I remember the 45 players that held a stack of 45's. Sears had some nice ones. The bottom loading ones were cool. I also will have some info and pics of the "wonder bar" radio. 


I almost bought a Rivi a few months back that had one in it, with the foot switch.[/b][/quote]
Hello Jason,

I have several wonderbar radios (1959 and 1960 Impalas), and I have several 45 car record players, the chrome 12 stack and the single slide pocket. If you need pictures maybe you can photograph them when you come out to cali. Give me a call I emailed you my phone number..


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtopking+Oct 19 2003, 04:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ragtopking @ Oct 19 2003, 04:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Jason,

I have several wonderbar radios (1959 and 1960 Impalas), and I have several 45 car record players, the chrome 12 stack and the single slide pocket. If you need pictures maybe you can photograph them when you come out to cali. Give me a call I emailed you my phone number..[/b][/quote]
Thanks Zeke. I might come with my pockets full so I can purchase some stuff too, I know you know where to look. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: from wayyyyy back


----------

